# I want trees in my tank!



## JSmith (Jun 12, 2009)

I got some trees from Rod too and used Willow Moss and cotton thread to attach the moss in an overlapping effect. After these were place in the water, I heavily trimmed to the way I wanted the new growh to come in... The more you trim Moss, the more stubbier/compact the new growth comes in, which I want shorter strands/branches 

Oh, nice pieces btw! Dont forget to post pics and send them to Rod to throw on his website!


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

wow, those are amazing... where did you get it?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

F22 said:


> wow, those are amazing... where did you get it?


First sentence.


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

hi, im stoopid


----------



## FooDog (Jun 28, 2010)

Any bleeding into the water from those?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 19, 2010)

Instead of using moss, you could try some fern/rhizome type plants. Depending on the size of the trees, you can choose a plant with an appropriate leaf size. 

Anubias, of course, are an old standby for rooting onto wood (Anubias nana 'Petite' makes for a great bonsai effect for smaller pieces of driftwood). Java fern plantlets might would be worth considering. Or Riccia, if you have higher lighting.

I've also rooted watersprite onto branches of driftwood, but wouldn't recommend that for a small tree (or a low-light tank) since watersprite can get big and suck up light and nutrients. Still, on a larger piece of driftwood it makes for a really neat alternative to mosses.


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

FooDog said:


> Any bleeding into the water from those?


i'm sure there is foodog. i'm gonna pre-soak them to release most of the tannins


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

F22 said:


> hi, im stoopid


Huh? I thought you were F22


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Haha I'm both. I'm a stoopid f22


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

i bought some a. nana petite and i have some fissedens gepii/fontanus. i'll probably go with the anubias for the big trees and the moss for the smaller trees. Jsmith can you go more in-depth on your technique for attaching/trimming the moss?


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

I remember seeing a tree scape in which they used HC. Maybe you can try something like that? Also glosso.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Those are some good looking pieces!


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

tying it on is the best IMO. This is how I got mine to look...


----------



## Mr BrownThumb (Aug 1, 2009)

that's tight! can you go over the process in greater detail dthb?


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

filipe uses singapore moss


----------



## dthb4438 (Nov 12, 2007)

about the trees...you can use just about any moss. Just use regular sewing thread maybe green in color to match the plant. Cotton is prefferable as it breaks down over time and comes off by itself after awhile. Just tie the moss on in layers. If you layer it too thick, the moss will die. Just layer it on the stick, wrap the thread around the stick to hold it on and within a couple of months you will have a really nice tree. It's not hard, in fact, it's very easy. Tie a knot on the start and end with a knot but be careful as the cotton thread isn't very strong. You will get the hang of it after awhile. Make sure your sticks are "seasoned", ie no tannins left in the wood or make sure that they sink properly. Maybe you should start with a fast growing moss like Java or Christmas moss first. When the moss gets long, trim it down with scissors and it will get thicker, just like a house plant.

Does that answer your questions?


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

Thread, driftwood, moss & me don't get along all that well. "Tying it on" sounds easy, but it isn't for me. I use krazy glue gel to attach fissidens (or any moss/anubias) wherever I want, and it works great- quick and easy. You just have to be careful not to use too much because it dries a whitish color you will want to completely cover up.roud:


----------

